# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Απο πού παίρνουμε τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο;

## pet

Τριχλωριούχος σίδηρος υπάρχει κάπου πιο φθηνός απο τα σακουλάκια που πουλάει ο φανός;

----------


## frogman

Πόσο τον αγοράζεις τον τριχλωριούχο  :Question:

----------


## DT200

‘Χριστοδουλάτου χημικά’	

Μενάνδρου 20     4ος όροφος	    Αθήνα (κοντά στην ομόνοια) 

Νομίζω πως μία τσάντα σούπερ μάρκετ  κοστίζει 5 €  
(δεν δίνει λιγότερο από μία τσάντα)

----------


## pet

πήρα 3.150 γρ (3 κιλά δηλαδή) 21 ευρώ

αλλά δεν είναι λευκός είναι σκουρόχρωμος

----------


## frogman

Εγώ τον αγοράζω από τον Μουτσιούλη στην Θεσσαλονίκη 3 ευρώ το ένα φακελάκι.......

----------


## chip

Ο τριχλωριούχος έχει χρώμα κιτρινο-καφέ.
Λευκό χρώμα έχει το sodium per sulphate.

----------


## pet

> Ο τριχλωριούχος έχει χρώμα κιτρινο-καφέ.
> Λευκό χρώμα έχει το sodium per sulphate.



πιο είναι καλύτερο;; γιατί είχα βολευτεί με την λευκή σκόνη.,.

----------


## pet

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από chip
> 
> Ο τριχλωριούχος έχει χρώμα κιτρινο-καφέ.
> Λευκό χρώμα έχει το sodium per sulphate.
> 
> 
> 
> πιο είναι καλύτερο;; γιατί είχα βολευτεί με την λευκή σκόνη.,.




(βασικά ακούστηκε κάπως αυτό χαχαχαχααχχααχ)

----------


## chip

Ο τριχλωριούχος είναι μάλλον πιο φθηνός αλλά βγάζει αναθυμιάσεις (εννοείτε πολυ λιγότερο απο υδροχλορικό οξύ με Peridrol που μπορεί να σε στείλουν και στο νοσοκομείο). To sodium per sulphate θεωρείτε πιο σύγχρονο χημικό για αποχάλκωση αλλα πιο ακριβό. Προσοπικά προτιμούσα το δεύτερο κυρίως για το θέμα των αναθυμιάσεων...βέβαια δεν μπορώ να γνορίζω αν ενδεχωμένος με αυτό βγαίνει κάποιο τοξικό αέριο που δεν μυρίζει.
(δεν το έχω ψάξει αλλα αν ψάξεις στο Internet σίγουρα θα βρείς ποια είναι η αντιδραση που γίνεται και τι αέρια παράγονται και αν είναι επικύνδινα)
Αν είσαι σε καλά αεριζόμενο χώρο μάλλον ο τριχλωριούχος είναι η καλύτερη λύση. (προσεχε μονο πην παει καμία σταγόνα στα ρούχα σου)

----------


## pet

κατάλαβα

θα χρειαστώ αναδευτήρα κ μπαλκόνι σίγουρα

----------


## chip

Ωχ! Το πρωτο ασχημο είναι οτι οταν αναδεύεις είσαι υποχρεωτικά απο πάνω και αναπνέεις τις αναθυμιάσεις, οποότε καλό θα ταν να έφτιαχνες κάτι για αναδευτήρα. (πόσα χρόνια το λέω και δεν το φτιάχνω....)
Το δεύτερο κακό ειναι οτι τώρα το χειμώνα θα σε φάει το κρύο της αρκούδας.
Το τρίτο κακό είναι οτι παγώνει το διάλυμα και αργεί πολύ να τελέιώσει η αποχάλκωση.
Συνίσταται!!! η λεκάνη να βρίσκεται μέσα σε άλλη λεκάνη με καυτό νερό που θα αλλάζεται όταν παγώνει.
Επίσης νερο θα βάζεις την τελευταία στιγμή και δεν θα φτιάξεις διάλυμα που θα περιμένει.... το πότε θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για αποχάλκωση.
Και βέβαια το νερό θα είναι ζεστό (προσωπικά βάζω καυτό)
Και για να μην έχεις φασαρίες πρόσεξε να μην πέσει τριχλωριούχος σε τίποτα μάρμαρα στο μπαλκόνι γιατί ο λέκές δεν φεύγει.

----------


## pet

> Επίσης νερο θα βάζεις την τελευταία στιγμή και δεν θα φτιάξεις διάλυμα που θα περιμένει.... το πότε θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για αποχάλκωση.



hmm. βασικά αυτό θα το τσεκάρω γιατί απο εκεί που πήρα τα 3κιλά fecl3 μου είπε ο mister ότι αυτό το
φτιάχνω διάλυμα και το αποθηκεύω δεν χρειάζεται να το πετάω όλη την ώρα και να φτιάχνω new

επίσης κάτι ακόμα

με την λευκή σκόνη η αναλογία ήταν 100γραμμάρια σε μισό λίτρο ύδωρ (προσωπικά με 150 γραμμάρια σε μισό λίτρο και εμφάνιση πλακέτας
απο πρέςς εντ πείλ στο δεκάλεπτο γινότανε δουλειά)

με τον fecl3 ξέρουμε ποια είναι η αναλογία? με βλέπω να βάζω αγγελία "πωλείτει FeCl3 σε άριστη κατάσταση"

----------


## chip

Πραγματι μπορείς να φτιάχνεις από πριν το διάλυμα αλλά έτσι δεν είναι ζεστό και δεν αποχαλκώνει γρήγορα. Όσο για την επαναχρησιμοποίηση του διαλύματος ισχύει εαν βάζεις μεγάλη ποσότητα διαλύματος σε κάθε αποχάλκωση. Φυσικά όσο το επαναχρησιμοποιείς τόσο μειώνεται η απόδοση του διαλύματος.

----------


## bpel86

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από chip
> 
> Επίσης νερο θα βάζεις την τελευταία στιγμή και δεν θα φτιάξεις διάλυμα που θα περιμένει.... το πότε θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για αποχάλκωση.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm. βασικά αυτό θα το τσεκάρω γιατί απο εκεί που πήρα τα 3κιλά fecl3 μου είπε ο mister ότι αυτό το
> φτιάχνω διάλυμα και το αποθηκεύω δεν χρειάζεται να το πετάω όλη την ώρα και να φτιάχνω new
> 
> ...



Η αναλογία είναι ένα μέρος fecl3 προς δύο μέρη νερού

----------


## papalevies

Παίδες καταρχάς χαίρετε, έχετε πολύ ωραίο forum και το ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα  :Tt1: . 

Έχω μία απορία, αφού γίνει η δουλειά, τα διαλύματα πού τα πετάμε; Περνάνε απο λεκάνη/μπανιέρα ή θα τις κάνουν μαύρες και θα χαλάσουν τους σωλήνες; Είναι και νοικιασμένο το σπίτι... Επίσης όπως λέει και το φακελάκι είναι τοξικά, μήπως μπλέξουμε; Υπάρχει κανένα ασφαλές εναλλακτικό;

Τέλος, μήπως ξέρει κανένας ΦΘΗΝΟ κατάστημα αθήνα που να δέχεται παραγγελίες για 1-2 πλακέτες μόνο; Αν ξέρετε πείτε και καμιά τιμή ενδεικτικά.

----------


## GEWKWN

> ‘Χριστοδουλάτου χημικά’	
> 
> Μενάνδρου 20     4ος όροφος	    Αθήνα (κοντά στην ομόνοια) 
> 
> Νομίζω πως μία τσάντα σούπερ μάρκετ  κοστίζει 5 €  
> (δεν δίνει λιγότερο από μία τσάντα)



παιδια καποιο τηλ υπαρχει για αυτο το μαγαζι;

----------


## antonis

Μενάνδρου 20, 4ος όροφος, 2105244063

----------


## papalevies

Ο χριστοδουλάτος μεταφέρθηκε Πειραιώς 86, πήγα προχθές στην μενάνδρου και είχε κλείσει.

Εδώ είναι το site της εταιρείας:
http://www.christodoulatou.gr/contact.html

Τριχλωριούχος Σίδηρος:
http://www.christodoulatou.gr/produc...bcategory_id=1

----------


## loukas-alani

Ρε αλάνια μήπως ξέρετε αν μπορώ αντί για τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο να χρησιμιοποιήσω κάποιο άλλο υλικό??  
Έχω ακούσει οτι για αποχάλκοση μπορούμε να χρισημοπιείσουμε αντί για καυστική σόδα και "ακουα-φορτε" με νερό σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου....
 αλειθεύει??? :Confused1:

----------


## babisko

> Ρε αλάνια μήπως ξέρετε αν μπορώ αντί για τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο να χρησιμιοποιήσω κάποιο άλλο υλικό??  
> Έχω ακούσει οτι για αποχάλκοση μπορούμε να χρισημοπιείσουμε αντί για καυστική σόδα και "ακουα-φορτε" με νερό σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου....
>  αλειθεύει???



Υδροχλωρικό οξύ (ακουαφόρτε) από σούπερ μάρκετ, χρησιμοποιείται στις τουαλέτες για καθαρισμό, και λίγο περιντρολ από φαρμακείο, Αποχάλκωση σε 5 λεπτά το πολύ. Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο φορουμ, έχουν γίνει αρκετές σχετικές συζητήσεις.

ΥΓ. Προσοχή στις αναθυμιάσεις του μίγματος. Να χρησιμοποιείς την μέθοδο αυτή σε ανοιχτό χώρο και πάντα παίρνοντας τις απαραίτητες προφυλάξεις (γάντια, γυαλιά κ.λ.π.)

----------

